# Burton motos or burton invaders? which ones



## parklover (Nov 2, 2010)

need new boots, which are better meaning like comfort wise, stiffness which stay tight all day ect.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

My first boots were Moto and the sole came apart from the boot. 

My advice is to go down to a shop and try on a bunch of boots. Boots are the single most important part of your gear so don't be a cheapskate... That doesn't mean buying the most pricy pair is the way to go, but the boot picks you, you dont pick the boot. So get what feels right


----------



## parklover (Nov 2, 2010)

well my brother has 9.5 motos and they are pretty good, theyfir almost perfect. but i understand what u mean about its how u feel about to boot but the motos fit pretty good so idk yet


----------

